# Wondering what BASIC TRAINING is like? Watch the video. (BASIC UP)



## career_radio-checker (22 Dec 2006)

Well the CF has finally produced a video series which gives an inside look at what Basic training is like in Canada.
BASIC UP follows 5 recruits as they go through the Reg Force Basic training at St. Jean from the time they arrive until they graduate. Its still being produced so it's only half done but might be able to answer some of your questions the Army.ca forums can't answer,eg. "What's Basic like?"
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_10_Other.asp


As for the rest of us crusty salts who have finished basic there ain't nothing like watching someone get riped a new one by one pissed off MCpl er... uh I mean PO.
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_10_5.asp


----------



## NCRCrow (22 Dec 2006)

LOVE IT......................for once somebody tells like it


----------



## Yrys (22 Dec 2006)

When I went to a recruiting center more then 10 years ago,
I was shown a video of ''summer training''. I presumed the news
ones are uptaded and more detailed then that one.

But I saw _something_ all those years ago , maybe not a part of a series...


----------



## Mithras (22 Dec 2006)

Yeah, I have seen these already but I still get a kick out of them, especially the clip of the PO yelling at the Private about the faces she is making.

It will be my turn soon.. can't wait!


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2006)

Well!

I just watched the first one, with the MCpl/PO and I am discusted.  It was poorly done.  The Van Doo could have done a better inspection, the student was in the way (Probably due to the Cameraman), but the biggest thing that pissed me off was the PO.  That man should be doing the pushups, (he sorely needs them) as he is a disgrace to all instructors.  Leaning up against the wall with his hand on his hip giving a student shit.  He should have had the decency and respect for the uniform, the job and the student to have stood properly and given her the blast of shit, not lean on the wall and saunter on by her when he was done.  He is in need of a good jacking himself.

Having been an Instructor at Depot, this PO was a disgrace.  His photo is deserving of New Army.ca Game (HEADLINES).


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (22 Dec 2006)

I noticed a real lack of colourful language, is that what its like at St.Jean or did they tone it down for the Camera man?


----------



## Rubes (22 Dec 2006)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> I noticed a real lack of colourful language, is that what its like at St.Jean or did they tone it down for the Camera man?



They toned it down.


----------



## justmyalias (22 Dec 2006)

Good Lord...I'm almost embarassed at that PO scene hehe.  Poor girl.  Imagine KNOWING this was going to be used for a NATIONAL campaign? :dontpanic:


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2006)

justmyalias said:
			
		

> Good Lord...I'm almost embarassed at that PO scene hehe.  Poor girl.  Imagine KNOWING this was going to be used for a NATIONAL campaign? :dontpanic:



She'll get over it.  Years down the road it will be remembered with a lot of laughs.  She may even want a copy of the film.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2006)

Unfortunately, every student on that Course will look up to their superiors for guidance, and have burnt into their minds what "Leadership" is and they will remember this Plug PO. (I can't call him a PLUG as that would mean that he is a Person Learning Under Guidance, and that he is not.)  He is setting an example to his students.  They will learn all his poor mannerisms and have to be be retrained later, with some very sad results.  This film should be removed.


----------



## Mithras (22 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, every student on that Course will look up to their superiors for guidance, and have burnt into their minds what "Leadership" is and they will remember this Plug PO. (I can't call him a PLUG as that would mean that he is a Person Learning Under Guidance, and that he is not.)  He is setting an example to his students.  They will learn all his poor mannerisms and have to be be retrained later, with some very sad results.  This film should be removed.



People who are not used to being in front of cameras tend to act differently than they normally do.  This _may_ explain some of his "poor" mannerisms, as you describe them.


----------



## NCRCrow (22 Dec 2006)

I still he is a total laugh, leaning or not. 

DUMONT!!!!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Dec 2006)

Mithras said:
			
		

> People who are not used to being in front of cameras tend to act differently than they normally do.  This _may_ explain some of his "poor" mannerisms, as you describe them.



People who are well trained and disciplined tend to fall back on that training and discipline (doing the right thing, at the right time) in unfamiliar or different situations too though.

I would say your point is valid, however not a good enough excuse (note I didn't say reason) in this case.  He knew the came was there.  He knew it was going to be there.  I am surprised it was allowed thru onto the "final product" though.


----------



## Mithras (22 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I am surprised it was allowed thru onto the "final product" though.



Well they could also be trying to make BMQ seem "friendlier" and less imposing than it really is, dumb it down for mass consumption so to speak.  I am expecting a lot worse when I go, will be disappointed if it isn't (worse).


----------



## Danjanou (22 Dec 2006)

Mithras said:
			
		

> Well they could also be trying to make BMQ seem "friendlier" and less imposing than it really is, dumb it down for mass consumption so to speak.  I am expecting a lot worse when I go, will be disappointed if it isn't (worse).



Ok Hands up everyone in this thread who've actually taught on a BMQ or two or three or ten

Mud Recce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





George 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mithras ??? 

Get the idea, the individual in the pic is in the wrong, no excuse. Stay in your lane.


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (22 Dec 2006)

Guys, as someone who is seriously contemplating applying to the CF, I have to ask, is this _really_ what the CF and Basic Training is like? It looks quite lenient to me. I've heard many stories over the years from friends in the CF, and none seem to correlate in mildness to this. 
Based on the posts in this thread, I'm getting the feeling that these short clips do absolutely very little, if any, justice to the training completed/instructed by those experienced folks here on this forum. Surely there must be other, more charismatic leaders that are not shown in these videos.
Perhaps these clips are much too brief for me to truly appreciate Basic Training.
Even prior to reading these posts, I perceived the body language, or lack thereof, that George Wallace described in his post re: the PO. I've met and faced some intimidating people in my short life, but this definitely would not qualify as one, IMHO...he's more like a joke to me...or an actor loving the captive audience. ( - And I'm a total, impressionable outsider looking in at this.)


----------



## Franko (22 Dec 2006)

If you're first impression of a Snr NCO/ instructor is this character...you might as well forget it.

99.9% are much more disciplined and adhere to dress and deportment....moreso for the Combat Arms.

Not trying to slag anyone...just an observation from a few years in and a few courses taught.

Regards


----------



## Springroll (23 Dec 2006)

DeltaWhiskey said:
			
		

> Guys, as someone who is seriously contemplating applying to the CF, I have to ask, is this _really_ what the CF and Basic Training is like? It looks quite lenient to me. I've heard many stories over the years from friends in the CF, and none seem to correlate in mildness to this.
> Based on the posts in this thread, I'm getting the feeling that these short clips do absolutely very little, if any, justice to the training completed/instructed by those experienced folks here on this forum. Surely there must be other, more charismatic leaders that are not shown in these videos.



I am currently in week 11 of the 13 week course at St Jean, and will tell you that the video clips are decent. Some show what it will really be like(the obstacle course, 5am PT, drill, kit day) while others(specifically the one with the PO) well, it is just slack. All the instructors I know of there take this job extremely seriously and do so with the upmost professionalism. They make you push beyond what you think your limit is, to your true limit. They definitely treat you better the farther in the course you are. Keep in mind that they are training the future of the CF. There are some instructors that are way more strict than others, but as long as you do what you are told, and give your 110%, then everything should go by fairly uneventfully. 

BMQ is an experience that you will never forget, that I am willing to bet on!


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Dec 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok Hands up everyone in this thread who've actually taught on a BMQ or two or three or ten
> 
> Mud Recce
> 
> ...


Hauptmann Scharlachrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Instructed on two QL3s at The RCR BSL
Instructed on one 3B (res) infantry
Course officer on one 3B (res) infantry
Course officer on IODP 1.1 Infantry

I second the motion that the individual in the pic is in the wrong, sans excuse.


----------



## IrishCanuck (23 Dec 2006)

So is it the posture that is basically wrong? 

Or is it the way he dresses down the student? Both?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2006)

Both!

As was mentioned, by just about everyone who has gone through Basic Training, it is a time that will remain burnt into your memories.  Bone idle slackness and poor leadership skills and bearing will be the end product.  Once upon a time there was a VO5 shampoo commercial of a girl "who told two friends" and the screen was split, "who told two friends" and the screen was split again, "who told two friends" and the screen was split again.  This went on for a whole minute and the screen was full of girls telling two friends, and the images were down to postage stamp sizes.  That is what happens in Recruit School to the products of the Instructors.  Each of their students are miniature replicas of them.  Students Learning Under Guidance, (SLUG's as WO Decker used to say.) absorb all of this and as imitation is the surest way of flattery, will carry on in the same manner.  One rotten apple then spoils the whole CF, if in the wrong place and time.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Dec 2006)

IrishCanuck said:
			
		

> So is it the posture that is basically wrong?
> 
> Or is it the way he dresses down the student? Both?




Basically what is offending most here is the posture and the perceived attitude inherent in it. Jacking up a student is part and parcel of the course process, if and this is a big if it is for a valid reason and done correctly.

Part of an instructors role is to teach an, motivate and correct faults. All are interrelated. Teaching does not end in the formal classroom setting. In many cases it is an ongoing thing often something is taught by example, this also serves to motivate and correct flaws. The instructor sets, or should, set the standard he /she and the system wishes you to achieve. In this clip while he attempts to do so his own personal behaviour, posture, and attitude negate any positive benefit. End result this troop has not learned from this experience or worse has learned the wrong thing.

I taught many leadership courses probably even more that recruit courses and I can assure you this individual would either not have passed, or before he did would have learned and understood to never act in this manner.


----------



## Strike (23 Dec 2006)

I find it very disrespectful for someone to be jacked up in such a manner in front of others, especially for such minor things like curling arms and chewing her tongue.  In fact, that PO probably lost a few points from the other students listening in.  It almost sounds like he was putting on a show for the camera and everyone around.  Just the face of the student when he walks off (as quick of a flash as it was) shows what little respect she had for the (ahem) man.

If you're going to attack someone like that, it better be to the benifit of the group as a whole (IOW, everyone is doing the same error) and not just to make them look like an idiot.  They can do that well enough on their own.

This was one of the first lessons we were taught on BOTC about leadership methods, and I've seen idiots like this from that point on.  They usually don't get much respect from their charges.


----------



## ThatsLife (24 Dec 2006)

Is it just me or did anyone else really dislike the music used in the BASIC UP episodes? I swear some of these songs are from Bugs Bunny. This definitely does not compare with the recruiting ads on television. Music is a definite factor when it comes to pumping people up to join. Many of you will not think so, but growing up as a youth in this day and age everything is about music and how things are presented...if it's cheesy, people will not take it seriously or lack interest in it.  I like the concept of BASIC UP but they're missing out on so much potential. I wonder if I could volunteer for a side duty of video editing for future projects similar to this.


edit: oh yeah, and why did everything seem so...lenient in these episodes? This definitely does not compare with my first month experience (yes, one month...I released, I am heading back in February). The instructors seemed way too nice, and I'm not just saying that because I want to be some hardcore internet lone ranger or anything. I am serious about this, and people who have attended BMQ should be able to agree with me that these clips DO in fact seem VERY different than the real thing.


----------



## Eland (24 Dec 2006)

My overall impression of the BASIC UP video collection is that it's a little disorganized. Instead of seeing the recruits undergo the whole process exactly step-by-step, you get a collection of vignettes. I was unimpressed by the PO who was attempting to do a beasting on one of his recruits. I agree with others his body language and general attitude was poor. If I were his OC, I would have called him on the carpet for this one and told him to drop the cowboy stuff. The purpose of basic training is not to break people down and then not give them any support and instruction in the desired behaviours. 

By comparison, one of the NCM's who seemed to have got things right was the WO inspecting the showers. He showed the appropriate degree of disappointment and behaved in a very professional manner. Instead of just degrading the recruit, he said, "This shower is a shithouse. I can't imagine you or anyone else wanting to take a shower here", in way that clearly indicated "This is not acceptable, it's not up to standards and I know you can do better." The other one who had things well in hand was the RCR sergeant who was inspecting a male recruit's boots. The recruit in this case was exhibiting the correct posture and behaviour.

I also have problems with how Dumont responded. By week six, she should have been trained well enough that she would know enough to stand at attention and not move while inspection was being done. By this stage of the game she should also know how to address her superiors by their proper ranks, not just end her sentences with a weak little "Yeah". That's not a criticism of Dumont, but of the people instructing her. If she had been trained properly, she also would not be making the "googly eyes" that seemed to upset the PO so much. I mean fer chrissakes, I was in a reserve unit 25 years ago and by the end of the first week of basic training I knew how to properly address my superiors and assume the proper posture!

If this portion of the video is any indication, Dumont is going to need remedial training soon - she has just four weeks left to go before she's supposed to be ready to graduate. That's not a lot of time. If her instructors can't get her up to snuff in the next two weeks, she's probably going to end up a washout.

After the VanDoo MCpl left saying, "We will talk about this later", the PO should have stepped in and faced Dumont, then disciplined her. By standing perpendicular to her while reaming her out, (and worse, leaning against the wall) he was using body language that showed he was not in control of the situation and maybe didn't feel confident about his position.

My general impression is that the videos could have been done better. If I were contemplating joining the CF today, these videos would not give me a particularly clear (or reassuring) picture of what to expect.


----------



## Magravan (24 Dec 2006)

I wonder how much the PO just wasn't buying into the whole experience... If it was regular cinema, I would say that the performance was forced... His words sounded like he was trying to tone them down, and it was costing him. Rather than being confident and reaming her out with the vocabulary that he'd normally use, he was freakin' this and freakin' that... He just looked phony to me..

In the end, I pity the poor bugger who says "This isn't what it was like in Basic Up!" I suspect that it would incite the person reaming them to redouble their efforts, and their course mates to repeat it in mocking terms whenever the person had trouble with anything...


----------



## patrick666 (24 Dec 2006)

Eland's post reminded me of a time when one of the recruits in our platoon addressed rank improperly.

One of our Sergeant's had just recently been given the promotion from Master Corporal. However, this guy was recoursed into our platoon after his promotion. We were in the middle of class, he asked a question but ended it by calling him a Master Coporal. 

Sgt: "What was that? Master Corporal?"
Pte: *shakes his head knowing he made the mistake*
Sgt: "25." 

So the recruit goes to the floor and does his 25 pushups. He finishes them and says "Permission to recover, Master Corporal!"

The Sergeant just kind of looked at him, smiled and shook his head. "Another 25, Private". 

We still bug him about that. 

Anyways, back to the regularly scheduled program. =)

Cheers!


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (24 Dec 2006)

Like most things in life, I guess one can never truly appreciate something unless undertaken directly by oneself, and not to base ideas on conjectures of a media type. If I were to watch hours of footage of the CF it still may not be any more similar to what I would experience as an individual.
As an applicant to the CF, I just don't want to set myself up thinking I'm heading into a cakewalk...but I'm smarter than that.


----------



## BKells (24 Dec 2006)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_10_3.asp?clip=Ep3_Clip_1HiRes.flv

Hahaha this MCpl is so disgusted with her by the end "Ugh, OK form up.."


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Dec 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77Ahdxk_b1g&mode=related&search=

How's this for a jacking up?


----------



## Zertz (24 Dec 2006)

Haha, I came across that one yesterday. Amusing, 3 on 1 off, rotating.


----------



## NCRCrow (24 Dec 2006)

Dumonts head warbling would knocked some of the instructors out in the ambush video.

I agree Basic up is very disorganized but that PO still makes me laugh. I am laughing as I write this.


----------



## DirtyDog (24 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well!
> 
> I just watched the first one, with the MCpl/PO and I am discusted.  It was poorly done.  The Van Doo could have done a better inspection, the student was in the way (Probably due to the Cameraman), but the biggest thing that pissed me off was the PO.  That man should be doing the pushups, (he sorely needs them) as he is a disgrace to all instructors.  Leaning up against the wall with his hand on his hip giving a student crap.  He should have had the decency and respect for the uniform, the job and the student to have stood properly and given her the blast of crap, not lean on the wall and saunter on by her when he was done.  He is in need of a good jacking himself.
> 
> Having been an Instructor at Depot, this PO was a disgrace.  His photo is deserving of New Army.ca Game (HEADLINES).



I'm just a week 6 at BMQ and that was the first thing that struck me.  Like a slap in the face really in comparison to my own instructors.

Also, that recruit is terrible for a week 7 or whatever she is.  wouldn't cut it in my platoon.  Not for a second.


----------



## Magravan (24 Dec 2006)

I haven't seen any video showing her passing


----------



## gnome123 (26 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77Ahdxk_b1g&mode=related&search=
> 
> How's this for a jacking up?



 I wonder what he did ha.


----------



## medic269 (26 Dec 2006)

Ha ha I enjoy the one in the desert MARPAT who comes up on the right.  He doesn't really say anything so much as squeals in his ear.  Brilliant.


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (26 Dec 2006)

Actors...they're _all_ a bunch of actors. It's funny how people act and react when a camera is rolling. I'm not in the CF, _yet_, but I think this behaviour is pure nonsense. From what I understand/have been told, the US military and the CAF are very different in terms of how they approach discipline (I'm sure there are lots of members here that can substantiate this), and undoubtedly many other things, as well.
I can see no need for "jacking up" an individual in this manner, _or_ in the way the CF PO did. What good comes from it?! Can someone please explain in logical, sensible terms how a recruit benefits from this?...or is it merely about the _machismo_ or _bravado_ of intimidating a recruit?


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Dec 2006)

DeltaWhiskey said:
			
		

> What good comes from it?! Can someone please explain in logical, sensible terms how a recruit benefits from this?...or is it merely about the _machismo_ or _bravado_ of intimidating a recruit?



Don't get me wrong, sometimes someone is in need of a serious jacking up.

The Marine one is too much...

The PO one, well, his points were valid, but the manner in which he did, mainly his posture, are what was lacking.


----------



## Meridian (26 Dec 2006)

Some of my thoughts:

1) I had an OCDT go through RMC Prep year with me, and get through basic, who looked quite similar to Pte Dumont here, both physically and in mannerisms. Almost scary really!

Anyway, my point is, the staff were forced to pass her. The plt did everything they could to not help her, and to bring her in-line; just didn't sink in.  People gave up.  Instructors gave up because the Navy needed another officer. She was passed on to the next bunch.

2) I sometimes wonder what it would be like if we were not a volunteer force.  I mean, realistically, these people sign up; have seen the movies, heard the horror stories, etc.  You would assume that these people have some sort of dedication in their lives....   

3) The best instructors I ever had were the ones who sternly (but without ever yelling -or- swearing, explained exactly how to bring the boots up to par, then moved on to the next item.  No throwing, no insults.   I personally would have felt ashamed as all hell to let an instructor like that down.

3) The instructors I learned the least from, and, to a larger degree, the managers in the civilian world I have come to despise, all exemplified persons who lacked enough confidence in their own leadership abilities and thus attempted to shore it up via screaming, intimidation, and veiled (thinly) threats.  That PO exemplifies the type of SNCO I would not want assigned to me in my early years as a junior subbie.


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (26 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, sometimes someone is in need of a serious jacking up.
> 
> The Marine one is too much...
> 
> The PO one, well, his points were valid, but the manner in which he did, mainly his posture, are what was lacking.



Exactly, Sig_Des. If the recruit/cadet/soldier was swingin' his gun around, endangering life or limb, or generally being an ***, then I can understand. I've seen a few of these vids, and it seems that some superiors just throw their weight around just to act "tough".
And, re: the PO, I agree. It's not what he was saying, but how it was executed that makes it so pathetic. 
Anyway, I'm speaking purely as a civilian, as I said before. Perhaps upon entering the CF I'll see things from the proper perspective.
BTW, Meridian - well stated post. All points understood.


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Dec 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Anyway, my point is, the staff were forced to pass her. *The plt did everything they could to not help her*, and to bring her in-line; just didn't sink in.  People gave up.  Instructors gave up because the Navy needed another officer. She was passed on to the next bunch



Not sure what you mean to say in this, but it don't seem too right.

Sternly instructing and yelling serve different purposes. Buddy of mine says it best. "I only yell when it's needed to be heard".

Fact is, if someone is yelling and screaming all the time, you become desensitized to it. Those who don't scream and yell all the time, well, if they start yelling, you know you fucked up.

As far as this Dumont one...seems like a bag to me. Instruct her, or rein her in.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Dec 2006)

Yelling and screaming (if you are an Instructor... ;D) all the time is a sign of a few things.

1.  You are incompetent and are not sure what you _are_ supposed to be doing...

2.  You were never corrected as a Jnr instructor that it is not what you are supposed to be doing all the time.

There are more, but the point is...you missed the boat somewhere's...

IMHO atleast...


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (26 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Yelling and screaming all the time is a sign of a few things.
> 
> 1.  You are incompetent and are not sure what you _are_ supposed to be doing...
> 
> ...



Who is the "you" referring to here? The superior, or the subordinate? (I'm assuming the superior.)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Dec 2006)

better?   ;D


----------



## Meridian (26 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean to say in this, but it don't seem too right.



No, exactly what I meant.  By the time we got to Basic, after a year at Prep, everyone was tired of carrying her load.  So many of her coursemates just refused to help her through.  Even those that did (I was in the sister plt), ended up giving up in frustration.  Still passed.

We were told by the staff that we should be careful because it wouldnt be the staff who failed anyone, it would be the rest of the candidates failing the person who couldn't hack leadership.   

On recent courses, Ive still heard first hand from candidates that people who should not be in the forces are routinely kept on, much to the chagrin of their instructor cadre....


----------



## TN2IC (27 Dec 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok Hands up everyone in this thread who've actually taught on a BMQ or two or three or ten
> 
> Mud Recce
> 
> ...



TN2IC


----------



## ark (30 Dec 2006)

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/Francais/1_10.asp

French version with different videos is also available.


----------



## CanEhdian (30 Dec 2006)

BMQ is boring as hell.


----------



## old man neri (30 Dec 2006)

CanEhdian said:
			
		

> BMQ is boring as hell.



Good attitude to have.


----------



## Franko (30 Dec 2006)

CanEhdian said:
			
		

> BMQ is boring as hell.



Well then get out before it's too late.

Ever hear of the term "Hurry up and wait?"

I suggest that you take this time in BMQ to rest and learn before you get to your future unit.

If it's a land unit, you'll be wishing for a little boredom.

Regards


----------



## NCRCrow (30 Dec 2006)

We will take u in the Navy,

Once you finish all your onboard OJT packages (trade and ship) and refresher training , we will go right into a weapons cert and full WUPS. Then a good 7 month deployment.

Like RBD said in the previous , get out before its too late.

What a crappy attitude!


----------



## FastEddy (30 Dec 2006)

Having read all four pages on Basic Up and the Video Clips, which on this Tread have seemed to focus on the Instructor dressing down of Recruit Dumont.

And considering all of the comments and advice submitted by qualified and Ex-Instructors as to the poor methods employed by the Instructor. Which are quite correct in their appraisal.

I am left wondering why the same reviewing PTB did not see this and Edit this Video or re-shoot it. If by the number of negative comments here see it, why didn't they.

This by no means excuse the Instructor's behavior. But reflects sadly on the People producing Recruitment Films.

Just a thought.

Cheers.


----------



## putz (30 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> As for the rest of us crusty salts who have finished basic there ain't nothing like watching someone get riped a new one by one pissed off MCpl er... uh I mean PO.
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_10_5.asp



 OMG that is my MCPL from basic.  My arms and chest hurt just remembering him  (episode 5 clip 1 the vandoo MCPL)


----------



## Danjanou (30 Dec 2006)

putz said:
			
		

> OMG that is my MCPL from basic.  My arms and chest hurt just remembering him



Why from laughing so hard at his pathetic imitation on a real instructor?


----------



## Magravan (30 Dec 2006)

The Master Corporal was the gentleman who left earlier... The fellow getting reamed on this board expressly states that he is not a freakin' Master Corporal


----------



## Danjanou (30 Dec 2006)

The M/Cpl ain't that good either go watch it again, scratching his back, looking at his watch. looking bored.....yeah real pro there too.


----------



## Shamrock (30 Dec 2006)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> I am left wondering why the same reviewing PTB did not see this and Edit this Video or re-shoot it. If by the number of negative comments here see it, why didn't they.
> 
> This by no means excuse the Instructor's behavior. But reflects sadly on the People producing Recruitment Films.



Scary to think, perhaps this was the best they could get?


----------



## Magravan (30 Dec 2006)

My understanding was that he was checking the watch regarding the time that it is open, and whether or not she had time to already do this. I haven't been there though, so I have no idea  I'm defintiely not speaking from experience here.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> I'm defintiely not speaking from experience here.



And as been pointed out ad nauseum we are 8)


----------



## blacktriangle (30 Dec 2006)

I wonder if the poor instructors look at this site...  ;D

I hope to get great instructors...someone that I can aspire to be like in the future.


----------



## Shamrock (30 Dec 2006)

.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> .




 :rofl:

I like the top one best


----------



## Magravan (30 Dec 2006)

I like the bottom one  I thought the caption for the first one was going to read: SUPPORT OUR TROOPS! Because this is what you get when you slash our budget."


----------



## Danjanou (30 Dec 2006)

Shamrock I can only ad











Well done


----------



## Eland (30 Dec 2006)

Too funny. I'm practically pissing myself laughing. I wonder (not that I really care, just wondering) how our freakin' PO
feels about having his mug plastered all over army.ca - maybe two inches tall about now? Or maybe not.

Thanks for a good laugh. ushup: "Do your pushups, duMont!"


----------



## Jacqueline (30 Dec 2006)

Is that how it really goes down? That's kinda flexible. I was thinking of BMQ to be like an arse whoop. Seems like a weekend at Ma's house.


----------



## Magravan (31 Dec 2006)

I wonder if this is the start to a "DuMont" catch phrase whenever someone is telling someone else to do something


----------



## Robbie (31 Dec 2006)

I would of came unglued on the Pte if I pulled off a name tage during inspection.


----------



## sunflour (31 Dec 2006)

BKells said:
			
		

> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_10_3.asp?clip=Ep3_Clip_1HiRes.flv
> 
> Hahaha this MCpl is so disgusted with her by the end "Ugh, OK form up.."



that MCpl is an awsome instructor   i had him as my Sgt (he was resently promoted im guessing) but now he has moved on to the gas hut  so anyone heading to St. Jean  look forward to meeting him in week 10 

as well the PO doing the bathroom inspection i have him as my platoon commander another great staff  always very proffessional and thats just what his inspections are like (well a few more swares thrown in for good measure tho)  a tip for those wet mops  he likes them bone dry... mop at night and put the mop head in the washer the last load of the night before bed  after the spin cycle they will be almost dry and dry the rest over night  just dont use  them in the morning then you will have clean nice  smelling dry mops for insprction

glad i didnt have the other PO that was leaning aginst the wall to yell at the girl  tho i have seen him around.. there are a number of staff at the school like him  but more so are like the other PO and MCpl and sgt shown


----------



## DirtyDog (31 Dec 2006)

sunflour said:
			
		

> ... mop at night and put the mop head in the washer the last load of the night before bed  after the spin cycle they will be almost dry and dry the rest over night  just dont use  them in the morning then you will have clean nice  smelling dry mops for insprction



It's against regs to have washer and dryers running in the shacks after lights out.  The fire picket is responsible to make sure they are turned off.

I was ignorant of this fact until a memorable visit from a member of the green desk duty staff one night.


----------



## Magravan (31 Dec 2006)

I'd subscribe to a channel running this just to see if DuMont passes...


----------



## Cdnrednk (1 Jan 2007)

If I get that guy when I go to St. Jean, I'll have a hard time hiding the smirk the first time I see him lol.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2007)

Cdnrednk said:
			
		

> If I get that guy when I go to St. Jean, I'll have a hard time hiding the smirk the first time I see him lol.



Don't worry, if you can't hide it, someone will be along to sort you out. Your job is to STFU and learn.....smirk on your own time  :


----------



## sunflour (2 Jan 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> It's against regs to have washer and dryers running in the shacks after lights out.  The fire picket is responsible to make sure they are turned off.
> 
> I was ignorant of this fact until a memorable visit from a member of the green desk duty staff one night.



thats why i said put it in the last load of the night before bed  so throw them in the washer at 2122 on the white cycle whitch is 38 min then come 2200 when its lights out its done and hang them ready for inspection in the am


----------



## Springroll (2 Jan 2007)

sunflour said:
			
		

> thats why i said put it in the last load of the night before bed  so throw them in the washer at 2122 on the white cycle whitch is 38 min then come 2200 when its lights out its done and hang them ready for inspection in the am



We did the same thing and it worked out well...and no stinky mops!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jan 2007)

Cdnrednk said:
			
		

> If I get that guy when I go to St. Jean, I'll have a hard time hiding the smirk the first time I see him lol.



Candidates don't "get" anyone...WE get YOU.

The only thing you get here is...food.  air.  water.  kit.  orders.  and...yourself in Shite!   

And...if you DO get him...I will be RIGHT behind him...I am not sure, but I might not be as nice or...whatever...as he is/was.   >

 ;D


----------



## Captain Coffee (8 Jan 2007)

I have friend in Army Public Affaires who shed some light on Basic Up when I mentioned it.

It's not a recruiting video, it's being done as a reality show for Army News.  For those who haven't seen it Army News is an all Army News channel which is sent closed circuit to bases in Canada.  Not every base is hooked in yet, and apparently the tvs are sometime just used to watch the hockey game  >

I guess the clips are just excerpts from episodes.

Basic Up started with this one Seargant running around with a camera and grew into the idea of a full fledged tv show.  My friend knows him and says he had more enthusiasm than camera experience.  Considering that I think the clips look pretty good!  He says he's heard they plan to try and do another one with more production quality and camera guys with some experience.  Hope so!  I'd love to see something like that on Discovery Channel or something!

I agree that the clips on the site don't give a balanced picture, but I guess it'd be hard to give one with only a few small clips.


----------



## AverageJoe (15 May 2007)

So is there no way to download or watch the full version of basic up on the internet?

Unless Im mistaken the 5 episodes and 3 clips per episode they have on the canadian forces army site seem to be incomplete shows


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (15 May 2007)

i emailed asking if they could show the full shows. the clips werent all that great. they did however give a good idea of how things are.


----------



## Captain Coffee (16 May 2007)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Having read all four pages on Basic Up and the Video Clips, which on this Tread have seemed to focus on the Instructor dressing down of Recruit Dumont.
> 
> And considering all of the comments and advice submitted by qualified and Ex-Instructors as to the poor methods employed by the Instructor. Which are quite correct in their appraisal.
> 
> ...



That would kind of negate the "Reality" part of reality show I suppose...


----------



## SupersonicMax (16 May 2007)

This PO has to lean on wall.  If he doesn't, he'll loose his balance!  He's used to ships 

Seriously, the instructors I learned the most from are the quieter ones.  They will let you do, correct you a few times and if you really screw up, you're in big trouble.  They won't yell at you, but they will make sure you understand what's wrong.  

Those were the ones I was the most scared of!  

When someone yelled at me on BOTC like the PO did (we had one sgt like that on our platoon), I just switched off and answered "Yes Sgt"

Max


----------



## slowmode (20 May 2007)

That second video with the PO yelling at the girl is really good. Now it could have been acted better, like he shouldent have been leaning but considering the girl is on week 6 she should stop bobbling her head around like a toy. Also by week 6 she should know the ranks, I dont blame the PO for getting mad in that way.


----------



## gaspasser (20 May 2007)

The PO should not have been leaning up against the wall!
The recruit should have been more respectful in her tone!
Nice to see the PO kept his words tamed, wouldn't have been the MCPLs when I went thru.  I learned new words in Cornwallis.  
She was definately a Numpty!!
Not bad recruit tools, could be a bit more realistic.
My 0.02


----------



## VidalBagot (28 Jun 2007)

DeltaWhiskey said:
			
		

> Guys, as someone who is seriously contemplating applying to the CF, I have to ask, is this _really_ what the CF and Basic Training is like? It looks quite lenient to me. I've heard many stories over the years from friends in the CF, and none seem to correlate in mildness to this.
> Based on the posts in this thread, I'm getting the feeling that these short clips do absolutely very little, if any, justice to the training completed/instructed by those experienced folks here on this forum. Surely there must be other, more charismatic leaders that are not shown in these videos.
> Perhaps these clips are much too brief for me to truly appreciate Basic Training.
> Even prior to reading these posts, I perceived the body language, or lack thereof, that George Wallace described in his post re: the PO. I've met and faced some intimidating people in my short life, but this definitely would not qualify as one, IMHO...he's more like a joke to me...or an actor loving the captive audience. ( - And I'm a total, impressionable outsider looking in at this.)



Oh boy!  ALL of these videos are actually off of my Basic training in St-Jean... and believe you me it was NOT fun, and until you`ve had PO Robinson (PO in the video, who is 6``something and 250lbs) screaming 2 inches from you`re face, you may not speak!  They DEFINETLY went SO easy because of the cameras, when the Vandoo MCpl is doin the inspection and he found that dirt in Weremkos boots... he barely got mad.. yep definetly went easier for the camera, btw Dumont is dumb hahahah Oh and for you people calling Robinson a plug? Wow you see a 5 minute video (hes not used to being in front of camera in first place) and you judge the man entirely on that.. "Oh he should be taken out of the CF, oh my god what a bad example" ; guaranteed hes 10x more of an example, I know from experience ;\  Some people do nothing but judge, look in the mirror.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Jun 2007)

VidalBagot said:
			
		

> and until you`ve had PO Robinson (PO in the video, who is 6``something and 250lbs) screaming 2 inches from you`re face, you may not speak!



And in your obviously _extensive_ experience in the CF, how many people have you had stand that close and scream in your face? There's worse. And if you look at some of the experience of the people who posted here, a lot of them have more years of service than you have socks.



> guaranteed hes 10x more of an example, I know from experience ;\  Some people do nothing but judge, look in the mirror.



What?? oh wait, sorry, I forgot about your extensive experience.

Ok, so he's better in person than in Camera? Fine. Well, if you know you're going to be in front of camera, you put your best foot forward. People don't see what you're like off camera, they judge what they see, THAT is the public image that represents the CF. And the image that was put across, wasn't good.

I suggest you get your back down, and provide a cooler, and much more calm argument.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jul 2007)

VidalBagot said:
			
		

> I know from experience ;\



 :rofl:


----------



## Danjanou (3 Jul 2007)

silver said:
			
		

> Geez guys, so it comes down to TI does it?? He may only be a recruit but he did have the advantage of actually experiencing this dudes instruction first hand.. so I dunno, I'm kind of inclined to believe him when he says the PO was very different off-camera the rest of the time. Doesn't seem to have much to do with, "My ruck's got more TI than you've got whatever.."
> Granted the guy does look like a complete knob in the clip.. but what's TI got to do with this guys opinion?



In this case everything. 

Go back and reread the posts of those (including mine) who called this “instructor” on his abilities whether on camera or off. It’s not just that we have TI it’s where that TI is/was. We’ve all taught and supervised courses both GMT/BMQ whatever acronym we’re calling it this month, and in some cases also taught Leadership Courses where NCO cadres are taught how, and equally importantly how not, to act in front of troops.

If this individual gets all flustered because someone shoves a video camera in his face while performing what should be fairly basic duties for his rank and position then I would call into question whether or not he’s in the right job.

 :deadhorse:


----------



## canadianblue (4 Jul 2007)

I myself am just a no-hook pte, but if I'm ever in the public eye I will usually always attempt to stand up straight and to be as professional as possible. I remember whenever anyone leaned against a wall in St Jean the instructor would always yell at a recruit telling them that the wall can stand up fine by itself.


----------



## Danjanou (4 Jul 2007)

Sigs Guy never say “just” we all had to start at the same point.   

However you did nail it, lead by example is the standard, or did we stop living by that one?


----------



## Munxcub (4 Jul 2007)

Leading by example has a certain degree of personal responsibility attached to it, and it seems people just aren't interested in that kind of thing these days, pass that buck. It's easier.


----------



## VidalBagot (5 Jul 2007)

Meh, all I was saying is you judge a human beings existence and all his morals by a 5 minute video clip, thats VERY unfair, oh hes a bad instructor, a bad example...  Maybe if you knew this man you might now not be saying what you said? Have you thought of that? Or has the keyboard-to-human interface gone to you're heads?  At least he had the guts to volunteer himself to be put on video in front of the rest of the country (and more),  anyway,  PO Robinson is a very good leader/instructor and a good person.  You can bash on this as much as you want, but until you've met or know the PO, why do you give non-factual opinions about a man you do not know?  Answer this question to yourself before replying to this post!  Good day.

P.s.  NO I do not have EXTENSIVE experience, thats NOT what I meant, been base brat all my life both parents were in for 25+ so I'm not EXACTLY new to it all...  But yea making fun of that really put ur opinions about the PO into perspective, along with their value...

take it how you want it

Vidal


----------



## Munxcub (5 Jul 2007)

Well in reading the posts, it sounded to me as if these people do actually know the man in question, have trained him, or trained with him, been on course with him, etc... So not based solely on a 5 minute video.


----------



## Bradboy (5 Jul 2007)

You aren't truly a leader until you have lost and you haven't truly lost until you've lost soldiers on the battlefield. I'm sure the nice PO hasn't experienced this yet in the Navy. He can yell and scream all he wants. I would still learn far more from a Master Corporal who's served on the battlefield than from a PO who's qualified to play Battleship. Not to insult his profession, but his experiences aren't as educational as someone of a lower rank in a different trade. Personally, I'd have a hard time training with someone who screams and yells to get his point across. I find it much easier to learn when I'm focussed on what the instructor is teaching rather than focussing on not getting jacked up. 

Pro Patria


----------



## Keebler (5 Jul 2007)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> a PO who's qualified to play Battleship. Not to insult his profession, but his experiences aren't as educational as someone of a lower rank in a different trade.



Sorry but by making this statement you have insulted the profession!! Until you have served on a battleship, you have no right making statements about anyone in the Navy "playing battleship".


----------



## canadianblue (5 Jul 2007)

What qualifies as a "battlefield" by the way? 

I never had less respect for any of my instructors simply based on their trade or what uniform they wore.


----------



## Remius (5 Jul 2007)

This whole thread is disgraceful.  That NCO has now been publicly humiliated on this site with Pics of him and comments about him under said pics from self declared professional soldiers and instructors and ex instructors etc etc.  Pointing what was fundamentaly wrong with that image is one thing and some people made some valid points without resorting to insulting the man.  But... 

Given that this thread has been visited by some of his former students (some of which were offended by some comments) and others that will/might get him or any of the other instructors on that video as staff, all this has done is compromise the integrity and credibility these people have.  It's one thing to have people in the know discuss it and make comments in a more discreet and private venue but to be honest some people that come here don't need to hear any of this.

Yes this is a public forum but we can still keep it professional.

Time to get off my horse now.


----------



## Spctr (5 Jul 2007)

Crantor - you hit exactly what has been bothering me about this thread.  I also was on the course with the PO, and I find it rather distasteful to have so many people commenting on his apparent lack of leadership without actually having been there or knowing him.  I personally didn't notice any major breaches of standards myself while on course, but I was mostly keeping my head down and just trying to get through without making waves....     The only thing I would ask is this, has anyone who criticized the PO's behavior ever made a mistake in leadership themselves?


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (5 Jul 2007)

agreeing wiht spectr and crantor. Keep this thread on track guys. On a different note. I wrote an email asking if they could up load complete episodes. They said it wasnt possible and that they would only be showing newer short clips. Guess they don't want to scare away us newbies. A little surprise would be better anyways.

*modified to change as to away


----------



## mudrecceman (5 Jul 2007)

VidalBagot said:
			
		

> Meh, all I was saying is you judge a human beings existence and all his morals by a 5 minute video clip, thats VERY unfair, oh hes a bad instructor, a bad example...  Maybe if you knew this man you might now not be saying what you said? Have you thought of that? Or has the keyboard-to-human interface gone to you're heads?  At least he had the guts to volunteer himself to be put on video in front of the rest of the country (and more),  anyway,  PO Robinson is a very good leader/instructor and a good person.  You can bash on this as much as you want, but until you've met or know the PO, why do you give non-factual opinions about a man you do not know?  Answer this question to yourself before replying to this post!  Good day.
> 
> P.s.  NO I do not have EXTENSIVE experience, thats NOT what I meant, been base brat all my life both parents were in for 25+ so I'm not EXACTLY new to it all...  But yea making fun of that really put ur opinions about the PO into perspective, along with their value...
> 
> ...



I call BS.  If the only example you can set is a BAD example, stay home.

Its just as simple as that.

As a Instr at CFLRS, you should be striving to set the best foot forward at all times, ESPECIALLY if you are being filmed for "all to see".

Have you ever trained recruits before?  Or taken BMQ?

 :


----------



## mudrecceman (5 Jul 2007)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> You aren't truly a leaerd until you have lost and you haven't truly lost until you've lost soldiers on the battlefield. I'm sure the nice PO hasn't experienced this yet in the Navy. He can yell and scream all he wants. I would still learn far more from a Master Corporal who's served on the battlefield than from a PO who's qualified to play Battleship. Not to insult his profession, but his experiences aren't as educational as someone of a lower rank in a different trade. Personally, I'd have a hard time training with someone who screams and yells to get his point across. I find it much easier to learn when I'm focussed on what the instructor is teaching rather than focussing on not getting jacked up.
> 
> Pro Patria



Looking at your profile, you are young and know not how offensive those words could be.  I have only this advice for you:

Remember that the "battlefield" is not the only place where people die...each of the services fights on different battlefields.  I know that, in the case of the Officer in the link below, his CO at the time, is my current CO and he "lost people" as you say.

http://www.dnd.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1466

I get your point, you feel as a soldier you would rather be trained by a "soldier".  Many a sailor feel the same way about Army NCOs I am sure.

Just some advice and perhaps a different perspective.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jul 2007)

VidalBagot said:
			
		

> been base brat all my life both parents were in for 25+ so I'm not EXACTLY new to it all...



 :rofl:

My uncle was an auto mechanic for 30 years.......i know jack squat about cars.....

You kill me  kid, you realy do


----------



## FastEddy (6 Jul 2007)

VidalBagot said:
			
		

> P.s.  NO I do not have EXTENSIVE experience, thats NOT what I meant, been base brat all my life both parents were in for 25+ so I'm not EXACTLY new to it all...  But yea making fun of that really put ur opinions about the PO into perspective, along with their value...
> 
> take it how you want it
> 
> Vidal




I've followed this Thread and the Set of Video's for quite some time now before commenting on/of the mentioned Instructor.

Jacking Up is almost a Art Form, this NCO does not have it. His brief exhibition suggests he's a "Bully" and a "Opportunist". His dialog is "Threatening" and "Non Productive". His physical bearing is "Un-Military and Un-Authoritive".

Every other NCO & Instructor in the Video were excellent, especially the M/Cpl with the PT Class & Female Platoon Leader.

I would suggest you gain a lot more actual Military Experience before defending or commenting on the above
subject.


----------



## VidalBagot (6 Jul 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> My uncle was an auto mechanic for 30 years.......i know jack squat about cars.....
> 
> You kill me  kid, you realy do



Wow man.... just wow... this is the ONLY input you can muster up? ANOTHER pointless insult? 25 years around the millitary life is alot different than ur damn uncle being a mechanic, so instead of posting ur mindless blather, maybe post some COMMENTS, not insults all the time?  You might get somewhere and may display some form of intelligence.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Jul 2007)

VidalBagot said:
			
		

> *25 years around the millitary *life  is alot different than ur damn uncle being a mechanic, so instead of posting ur mindless blather, maybe post some COMMENTS, not insults all the time?  You might get somewhere and may display some form of intelligence.


Well, I've got to back the airforce guy in this dog fight.  ;D

Napoleon's pack mule participated extensively in every one of Bonaparte's military campaigns; being "around the military life" did not endow it with any particular expertise in those campaigns, nor would I likely to seek out that donkey's views on military leadership, instructional technique, or recruit training. 

Now, if you wanted to talk about growing up in PMQs, or CDN Aviator's uncle wanted to talk automotive maintenance, or Napoleon's ass wanted to offer insights into proper load-out of a pack-mule.....then I may consider the opinion -- for those would be _informed_ opinions. 

You may have been _around_ the military, and even be a BMQ grad, and so you have opinions....you have neither the experience nor expertise to provide _informed judgement_ of leadership or instruction. At this stage of your career, the reality is that you must content yourself to looking at your watch whenever someone mentions "time in." Get over it, and learn from this exchange (and when responding with self-righteous indignation, choose your windmills carefully there, Don Quixote   )

Oh, and you may want to re-read FastEddy's post -- he nailed it.


----------



## AverageJoe (7 Jul 2007)

Jez all this replys to the basic up show and I still can't watch full episodes.  :crybaby:


----------



## AverageJoe (7 Jul 2007)

AverageJoe said:
			
		

> Jez all these replys to the basic up show and I still can't watch full episodes.  :crybaby:




Oops I meant to correct a spelling mistake not quote myself haha How to I delete this post?


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jul 2007)

Here's an interesting sidenote on the thread.  We passed the clip of the PO jacking around the shacks on our recent PLQ as an example of what not to do.


----------



## Captain Coffee (11 Sep 2007)

Holy crap!  I haven't checked this thread for a bit but look at it now.

Talk about beating a dead horse!

Yes the PO shouldn't have been leaning on the cubilce.  Yes it provided a bad example.
As some wise person asked earlier up the thread, has anyone here *never* made a bad decision?  Has anyone here *never* done anything the wrong way?  Lukcy for you there were no cameras rolling!

This is a short clip, not much to judge by.  Maybe in the previous 2 minutes he had someone's ruck dropped on his ankle and was finishing the inspection with a fractured ankle...  what would you say then?  Maybe Dumont had been getting better/worse in past inspections...  and really deserved a good yelling at.  Surely no one here is suggesting it's possible to get through basic without getting yelled at!?

Sure he shouldn't have been leaning.  That's about all we can say on it without talking out our bung holes.  Can we leave it at that please?


----------



## Danjanou (11 Sep 2007)

Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  I haven't checked this thread for a bit but look at it now.
> 
> Talk about beating a dead horse!



You mean like resurrecting a dead thread from over 2 months ago?  :


----------



## Canadian Mind (13 Sep 2007)

lol, I was looking at that myself, that is no way I would act in front of my cadets, I would hope there would be even more professionalism in the military. I was going to put off commenting if it weren't for the fact this thread is still alive.

On a separate note, any idea when all the episodes will be done, it's only letting me watch mini-clips, and not the full video's.


----------



## Snaketnk (13 Sep 2007)

I'm wondering the same thing. those mini-clips have been out there for many months; I remember them being around during the spring.


----------



## Captain Coffee (18 Sep 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You mean like resurrecting a dead thread from over 2 months ago?  :



LOL  Oops!  Good call.  I missed that.   My bad.  :-[


----------



## chriscalow (21 Sep 2007)

A few points, overall.  I found the clips entertaining.  They brought back some memories.. that damn green door.  A lot of the Staff on that course put my platoon through too.  11Pl.  Some of the other staff, I work with now.  The P.O.2, the one leaning on the wall, he sure has his moments, but I'm sure a lot of us learned a lot from him, most of us were smart enough to filter the bravado cheesy image from the actual useful knowledge.  I can say that of all the staff on our course, he was the only one to sit the platoon down for an hour in our field phase to break the news to us that a soldier had been killed in Afghanistan, and helped us reflect on what we were doing there (at basic), and motivated us to believe that what we were doing was as important as it felt.  The P.O. doing the inspection in the showers, well, he definitely put on a better show for the camera, but really, he was kind of a cluster.  Same for the Mcpl from the R22er, they never really tried to pass on any knowledge or experience, just wanted to jack us up all the time.. sure their jackings weren't as loud or colourful, but they were just as meaningless.  The PO2, he took the time to tell us what he could about being deployed, getting to know the guys around you, how family might cope, and what we can do to help them.  Some of it seemed far out hearing it from a Sailor, being an Infantry Recruit, but now as I am working up for deployment, I am remembering more and more the guidance he gave us.  

BTW<  Poor ol' Dumont made it through that course, failed her P.T. and had to stay on PAT for remedial P.T. and eventually made it out of the mega.


----------



## career_radio-checker (22 Sep 2007)

Yeeesh, what kind of a monster have I created here?

whatever happened to "what happens on Basic, stays at Basic"? 

I truly thought the videos would help new people to the site see what it's like but instead the veterans are picking apart the instructors. 

You know your in the army when.... ;D

Anyways, people wanted to see some more of the episodes well naturally they have made their way on to youtube

not the full episodes but a good 18 minutes worth of them. And you might want to grab your hat and prepare to chew when you see how the PO encourages a troop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0XPc1opjuM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRurx8oDbRQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## NCRCrow (29 Sep 2007)

if Dumont is a troop in my CF , the training system has failed


----------



## FastEddy (30 Sep 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> if Dumont is a troop in my CF , the training system has failed




GOD ! it must be wonderful to be so perfect. and by the way its not "my" its "ours".


----------



## Captain Coffee (29 Apr 2008)

For anyone who's watching this thread and mised the new one, Basic Up is now available on the Army Web site.

There are nine English and six French Episodes.

www.army.gc.ca 

look for their podcasts!


----------



## Captain Coffee (17 Mar 2009)

Wow!  Feels like I'm repeating myself here, but if you're still following this thread...

There's a trailer for Basic Up 2 on YouTube now!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbHGTcUo9Nw


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Mar 2009)

Maybe the Mods could merge all the "Basic Up" threads?


----------

